# Master Deputy Sheriff Shane Robbins



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master Deputy Sheriff*

*Joseph "Shane" Robbins*

Polk County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Friday, April 26, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 4/26/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Master Deputy Sheriff Shane Robbins was killed in a single-vehicle crash on Bomber Road, near Spruce Road, at approximately 9:15 am.

He was traveling westbound when his vehicle left the roadway for unknown reasons. A nearby resident who heard the crash called 911 to report the crash and responding rescue workers extricated him from his patrol car. He was transported to Winter Haven Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

Master Deputy Robbins had served with the Polk County Sheriff's Office for 15 years and was assigned to the Northeast District. He is survived by his wife and five children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Grady Judd
Polk County Sheriff's Office
1891 Jim Keene Boulevard
Winter Haven, FL 33880

Phone: (863) 298-6200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21780-master-deputy-sheriff-joseph-shane-robbins#ixzz2Rbp7UTbw


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

R.I.P. Deputy Robbins


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Master Deputy


----------

